# Different USP sights...



## txtrader (Apr 29, 2008)

First post on here, been reading a bit. I'm pretty set on getting a usp after shooting one at the range and loved it compared to the sig I shot. My question is about the sights on the usp, do they come with nitesights standard or is that an option? Are nightsights just glow in the dark painted dots? Also I was looking at a usp with "rear combat sights" on gunbroker. Are these the same as a regular rear sight without the dots? Thanks for any help. Here is the link to the usp I was checking out if interested.

http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=98792034


----------

